# Fibafuse



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

What is your best method of applying this product?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Lay a bed of mud and then put the Fibafuse into it while wet. Smooth it out with the taping knife while it's still wet. Then build up costs like normal. 

My second method is to use the 3M spray adhesive on the wall then apply the Fibafuse.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I think @Boco recommends that product here a lot.

Here is one of his posts:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/stress-cracks-27771/#post486505

Maybe he will chime in with advanced techniques.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

This thread is actually more informative:

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/garage-chemistry-43553/


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> What is your best method of applying this product?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Lay a bed of mud and then put the Fibafuse into it while wet. Smooth it out with the taping knife while it's still wet. Then build up costs like normal.
> 
> My second method is to use the 3M spray adhesive on the wall then apply the Fibafuse.


Aaah,maybe I'm squeezing out too much mud. Sometimes I end up with frayed edges poking out.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


>


I hope you noticed I did NOT thank your post.:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Bazookas? Banjos? I'm just using a six inch knife.I
can get it looking pretty good in two passes.....meaning thin layer of mud,put down tape,run the knife as flat as I can.More mud down the center,kind of fan it out to cover the sides of the tape. When dry,put some mud on both sides fan it out.
Maybe that's three passes


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


>



It's the best I can do.:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Maybe that's three passes


Yes :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a big fan of the Fibafuse tape (not the mesh type) I treat it just like regular drywall tape. Bed it in and then follow up with wider blades.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Lay a bed of mud and then put the Fibafuse into it while wet. Smooth it out with the taping knife while it's still wet. Then build up costs like normal.
> 
> My second method is to use the 3M spray adhesive on the wall then apply the Fibafuse.


Do you gain an advantage with the 3M ? Your next coat of mud will have to catch up for no base coat....yes? 3 coats either way isn't it?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

paintball head said:


> Do you gain an advantage with the 3M ? Your next coat of mud will have to catch up for no base coat....yes? 3 coats either way isn't it?


Yes, always three coats of mud. The 3M spray adhesive is only for those on my crew who like to apply the tape then mud. Regular Fibafuse has no adhesive on the back.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I apply some mud to seam or crack and embed the tape.....old school I guess.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Usually when we use this tape it's on joints that other tape continues to crack on. Typically we will be using it with a hot mud like fast set on the first coat. There's another thread that lead me to believe that FibaFuse was intended to be used with a quick setting mud.


----------

